# [SOLVED] Missing rundll32.exe



## piggyboo (Apr 26, 2008)

Windows cannot find '*C:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe*'. Make sure you typed the name correctly, and then try again.

This comes up whenever I try to run things such as the system clock.

My laptop was previously infected with a virus, and I think my it has been *removed because it was infected*.

I *cannot find a copy of rundll32.exe on my system*.
Vista was *preinstalled *so I don't have an installation disk.

I've looked around, but I cannot find any *replacement rundll32.exe* for Vista that is available for download.

Can anyone help me solve this problem? Thanks. :sigh:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Missing rundll32.exe*

Hi. . .

Welcome to the Tech Support Forum - Vista Support!

Let's try the system file checker/repair

Bring up an *Elevated* command prompt via:
START | type *cmd* into the start search box | right-click on cmd (cmd.exe) | select "Run as Administrator" 

then in the command prompt (DOS) box type:

sfc /scannow

hit enter

let it run - +/- 10/15.. min

Also - what is the manufacturer and model of your computer?

regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## piggyboo (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Missing rundll32.exe*

I ran the system file checker, these are the results.

"Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them.
Details are included in the CBS.Log."

I tried to open the CBS.Log, but it said "Access is denied". I am an administrator on the computer...
I looked up the CBS.Log on Google but I'm not sure I understand how to view it.

My computer: TOSHIBA Satellite A200 PSAF0A-03M019


Thanks for your help.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Missing rundll32.exe*




Bring up an* ELEVATED *command prompt 
START | type cmd.exe | right-click on cmd.exe up top | select Run as Administrator | respond to User Access Control prompt. 

Now... copy and paste the following into the "DOS" command prompt box (you may have to move the mouse to the top of the box and right-click then select Edit then paste) - 


findstr /c:"[SR] Cannot repair member file" c:\windows\logs\cbs\cbs.log > C:\$cbs-log-0425-08.txt & start notepad C:\$cbs-log-0425-08.txt


Press enter and a Notepad will appear - paste it into your next post, but also save the text file.


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## piggyboo (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Missing rundll32.exe*

Thanks, but for some reason the log that came up was blank. I tried scanning again and then pasting what you wrote, but with the same result - a blank log.

EDIT: I tried again with the date changed, but no progess.

However, the rundll32 error doesn't come up anymore...I consider my problem fixed, but as it said - some corrupt files couldn't be fixed, so this could cause problems in the future,
so I'm hoping to getting more back from you.

Thank you very much for your help


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Missing rundll32.exe*




Hi. . .

Can you zip the entire log? - you'll have to copy it to your desktop.

I'll then sort thru it. 


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## piggyboo (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Missing rundll32.exe*

Okey dokey, I've attached the zipped CBS log to this post.

Thanks _(I wish there were some kind of synonym for thank you...I sound repetitive)_ a lot. You've been very helpful. :grin:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Missing rundll32.exe*

Hi. . .

I see a ton of errors, but majority thus far were fixed... still looking.

Did you re-boot since running the sfc ?

If not, please do so now.

regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## piggyboo (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Missing rundll32.exe*

I have rebooted. Thanks a bunch (again) for your help


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Missing rundll32.exe*

HI... 

Has there been any change in your system since rebooting?

I was simply passing on information that I found in the CBS log. The system needed to re-start as there were hundreds of "pending renames" of files after the system copied/moved them from backup file repository locations during the sfc utility run.

Hopefully your system has stabilized enough to run programs a I must now ask you to go to our Security Center and allow your system to go through a thorough check help ensure its integrity in the future.

Before posting your HiJackThis log, please be sure to read and follow THESE 5 STEPS.

Good Luck to you. . .

jcgriff2


*p.s.* should you ever need , I found a copy of rundll32.exe in the system - it should be located in the folder c:\windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-rundll32_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_d5ce8f93adff8210.

*JC*


----------



## piggyboo (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Missing rundll32.exe*

I haven't noticed any changes this time - but after the first time I ran the system checker, I was able to run programs that previously brought up the rundll32 error.

Again, thank you very much - you have been most helpful. I'll go follow those steps now. :laugh:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Missing rundll32.exe*

Hi. . .

You're welcome.

JC


----------



## croscorpion (Jul 1, 2009)

Pleas can somebody help me:
occurs to me this error :









error when I enter the: (rounded red)


In attachments is my "cbs log"


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

hello croscorpion

you should start a new thread as this one is marked solved and is over a year old.


----------

